# Sea rescue



## ebbtide (Oct 7, 2007)

Went fishing with best friend from Austin, TX Jack and Submariner ED went 35 miles only to see one boat passed nearby it was a commercial boat and they were waving at us so we stopped they had no power Ed went to help them with a battery and a battery pack even Ed couldn't get them going we then called Coast Guard and left their position and phone number to contact their company and bring them batteries on the way in we checked on them and help had just arrived wound up catching some mingo, porgy and a few other fish while waiting then headed out further wound up with 2 sharks 1 hake 1 almalco jack and some nice Tile Fish all in all a very nice day Jack even caught a few fish.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Good for you.

I think I'd have waited around fishing randomly within easy sight, till help arrived. People like to SEE help is close.

Not judging, but with a little training in rescue operations. Seeing even a small boat nearby makes you feel "safe".

If the Captain said, "We're good... thanks," THAT might change my attitude, but his passengers are still scared.

After all, THAT Captain put them there. As a passenger, I'd be wary of him saying "We're good..."

"No skipper, we really aren't "good" "

Jim


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*pictures of the trip*







this is not what it looks like



Here are some pictures of the trip


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*more picture*
































Jack's "big" shark


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice boat


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and pics! Bet those Tilefish will cook up just fine.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

good report, Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Report & Good Deed......


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Good tile catch !


----------



## Chippy (Apr 19, 2015)

Nice Tiles!!! Boat looks comfortable.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Way to go capt and you had a great trip fishing!


----------

